# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  problema con f24

## Donatocdl

La banca dice che un F24 è formalmente errato, l'agenzia delle entrate dice che è correttissimo, il mio santo cliente vorrebbe pagare ma non può, che cosa può fare? 
codici tributo: 9454 - 9453 - 9451 - 9452 - 9400 - 9468 - 9469 compilati nella sezione erario così come da esempio sul sito dell'agenzia delle entrate. 
Perché dovrebbe essere formalmente errato? :Confused:

----------


## stagista

> La banca dice che un F24 è formalmente errato, l'agenzia delle entrate dice che è correttissimo, il mio santo cliente vorrebbe pagare ma non può, che cosa può fare? 
> codici tributo: 9454 - 9453 - 9451 - 9452 - 9400 - 9468 - 9469 compilati nella sezione erario così come da esempio sul sito dell'agenzia delle entrate. 
> Perché dovrebbe essere formalmente errato?

  Il codice ufficio e il codice atto li hai messi, vero? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Donatocdl

> Il codice ufficio e il codice atto li hai messi, vero?

  Si si, controllato più volte!  :Mad:

----------


## stagista

> Si si, controllato più volte!

  Vado "a tentoni"  :Embarrassment:  
Nell'addizionale regionale hai indicato il codice regione?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Donatocdl

> Vado "a tentoni"  
> Nell'addizionale regionale hai indicato il codice regione?

  Anche questo è stato fatto...ho inserito 99 la regione è Calabria!

----------


## stagista

> Anche questo è stato fatto...ho inserito 99 la regione è Calabria!

  Mi arrendo  :Big Grin:  
Senza vedere il modello è come brancolare al buio  :Wink:

----------


## studiovera

> La banca dice che un F24 è formalmente errato, l'agenzia delle entrate dice che è correttissimo, il mio santo cliente vorrebbe pagare ma non può, che cosa può fare? 
> codici tributo: 9454 - 9453 - 9451 - 9452 - 9400 - 9468 - 9469 compilati nella sezione erario così come da esempio sul sito dell'agenzia delle entrate. 
> Perché dovrebbe essere formalmente errato?

  cambiare banca :Big Grin:

----------


## Donatocdl

> cambiare banca

  Fatto anche questo, l'ufficio postale non lo accetta neanche  :Frown:

----------


## stagista

> Fatto anche questo, l'ufficio postale non lo accetta neanche

  Eh dai, postalo come allegato (senza i dati del contribuente chiaramente  :Wink:  ) 
oppure giramelo in PM. 
Oramai mi hai solleticato la curiosità  :Big Grin:

----------


## La matta

Peccato che vada il cliente in banca. Se fosse pagato telematicamente , al tentativo di inviarlo darebbe un messaggio di errore più specifico, rispetto al semplice "formalmente errato". O almeno, in questi casi a me passano una comunicazione di errore che mi dice anche dov'è quest'errore  :Frown:

----------


## Donatocdl

> Eh dai, postalo come allegato (senza i dati del contribuente chiaramente  ) 
> oppure giramelo in PM. 
> Oramai mi hai solleticato la curiosità

  Ma non c'è nulla di che......
ho inserito i dati del contribuente, ho compilato la sezione erario, inserito i codici tributo indicati prima, ho inserito il codice 99 per l'ente, l'anno e l'importo.
Infine codice atto.
L'unico problema sta nella predisposizione, nel senso che, magari qualche codice tributo va altrove, così mi reco all'agenzia delle entrate, con il modello in mano e un funzionario mi dice per noi il modello così compilato va più che bene, provi a cambiare banca, mi sono recato all'ufficio postale e nn l'hanno accettato. 
E se mi rivolgo al Ministro dell'Economia.....che dite? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ZLATAN72

> Ma non c'è nulla di che......
> ho inserito i dati del contribuente, ho compilato la sezione erario, inserito i codici tributo indicati prima, ho inserito il codice 99 per l'ente, l'anno e l'importo.
> Infine codice atto.
> L'unico problema sta nella predisposizione, nel senso che, magari qualche codice tributo va altrove, così mi reco all'agenzia delle entrate, con il modello in mano e un funzionario mi dice per noi il modello così compilato va più che bene, provi a cambiare banca, mi sono recato all'ufficio postale e nn l'hanno accettato. 
> E se mi rivolgo al Ministro dell'Economia.....che dite?

  
Il 99 dovrebbe andare nelle addizionali comunali per Irap E regione dovresti indicare il codice della regione. Ciao.

----------


## stagista

> Il 99 dovrebbe andare nelle addizionali comunali per Irap E regione dovresti indicare il codice della regione. Ciao.

  Bravo! 
Infatti il codice regione per l'addizionale regionale per la calabria è 04  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Visto che il modello F24 non ce lo vuoi far vedere  :Frown: , ti consiglio di verificare per ogni tributo le modalità di compilazione nel sito dell'AdE.
Magari hai fatto un pò di confusione con i vari codici (regione e comune, ecc.)  Agenzia Entrate - Come compilare il modello F24

----------


## L'italiano

> Anche questo è stato fatto...ho inserito 99 la regione è Calabria!

   :EEK!:  
Sei sicuro di avere guardato BENE il sito dell'Agenzia? :Confused:  
Io mi sono fermato al primo codice da te indicato, il 9454.
Come rateazione/regione l'esempio dell'Agenzia pone Lazio = 08.
Se clicchi nella tabellina linkabile nella legenda fornita dalla stessa Agenzia: Agenzia Entrate - Tabella Codici Regioni e Province Autonome 
Calabria = 04  *Codice 99 non esiste.*

----------

